# Prescription Medication to Cope



## Simcha (Jul 14, 2012)

My X filed for divorce July 2012. After one year of a contentious divorce, I am officially divorced. We have two children. I got joint custody, 50%. Its been a roller coaster of emotions and it continues to be one. I have remained single while she has moved on and is with someone new. It all affects my psyche and my emotional state of mind.

I met with my doctor and she prescribed Celexa to help me cope. She prescribed 40 Mg. I took it once and it was awful. Nausea kicked in immediately. The next day, despite a good night's sleep, I was tired and wanted to rest all day. I was not motivated to do anything and it was very difficult to stay focused.

I have since contacted the Dr. and she said to reduce the dosage down to 20 Mg. The symptoms of the prescription were so awful, that I am afraid to take it again.

Any suggestions? Recommendations?


----------



## LivingAgain (Jun 12, 2013)

I was on Wellbutrin and it helped a lot. Unfortunately, there are some adjustment side effects to most meds; dizziness, nausea etc but if you hang in there, they do subside.

I couldn't have gotten through my sep and divorce without meds!

Good luck!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't believe your doctor went straight to 40mg. I have a prescription for 10mg Lexapro (depression not divorce) and most times half does the trick. I don't take it everyday only as needed. It works fast and is one of the cleaner drugs out there.

The side affects are a pain I'll give you that. It's why I try not to take it unless I need it. It makes me very sleepy.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I was on Celexa right after I left my ex - it was awful, too. I felt so nauseous upon waking every day that after a week or so I quit. I felt it was ex who was depressing; I was not depressed. I just decided to fight through it. I understand not everyone can, however.

Definitely consult your doctor and also ask if there is something to help combat the side effects. I'm not suggesting "one pill to take you up; another pill to bring you down" but would a seasick patch help? Or a B-complex vitamin help with energy? 

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What were you prescribed the Celexa for specifically?


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

While medication can help for depression, I am not sure thats what the celexa was rx for, therapy can help you for long term. I hate to read when people are on antidepressants for 10 years or more. Medications have side effects. Not saying they don't help they do, but therapy can help for long term.


----------



## Simcha (Jul 14, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> What were you prescribed the Celexa for specifically?


I asked the Dr. to prescribe something to keep me balanced. I feel bouts of depression from time to time. I sometimes feel hopeless. Sometimes I am consumed thinking about my X. What could have been? Second guessing myself. I think, "what's going through her head now"? Is she regretful? etc.

I also lost my job as a result of the divorce (I worked for her uncle), and I have not been able to find work. If I had found work, I would at least have that distraction, but I have too much free time to think.


----------



## Simcha (Jul 14, 2012)

mablenc said:


> While medication can help for depression, I am not sure thats what the celexa was rx for, therapy can help you for long term. I hate to read when people are on antidepressants for 10 years or more. Medications have side effects. Not saying they don't help they do, but therapy can help for long term.


I see a therapist at least a couple times per month and it does help, but the help is temporary, until I allow my thoughts to take over.

My therapist is teaching me to "stay emotionally fit".


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Simcha said:


> I see a therapist at least a couple times per month and it does help, but the help is temporary, until I allow my thoughts to take over.
> 
> My therapist is teaching me to "stay emotionally fit".


Great! I think Wellbutrin helps, has less side effects and is easy to get off of.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Remember you have to control your thoughts, don't let your thoughts control you. Its hard to do but, they are "your" thoughts so :whip: them into shape.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Simcha--if you are going to go the way of depression meds, I would advise you to use them for a short amount of time. Why? Because they have rebound withdrawals/rebounds effects. Meaning, the symptoms you were experiencing at the time of starting usage can be worse AFTER you stop using them. Anti-depressants can be scary but I also understand depression is no joke. I've been there. It's not fun. 

Are you searching for a new job? If not, do it. Start today. 

Also, SUNLIGHT and exercise are GREAT ways to help with depression. Also surrounding yourself by loved ones/support system and get a new hobby, take a walk, try something new you never have before.

It gets better with time. Promise.


----------



## Simcha (Jul 14, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Simcha--if you are going to go the way of depression meds, I would advise you to use them for a short amount of time. Why? Because they have rebound withdrawals/rebounds effects. Meaning, the symptoms you were experiencing at the time of starting usage can be worse AFTER you stop using them. Anti-depressants can be scary but I also understand depression is no joke. I've been there. It's not fun.
> 
> Are you searching for a new job? If not, do it. Start today.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Simcha (Jul 14, 2012)

I am going to try to cope without prescription drugs. I will try some vitamins or homeopathic solutions. I have been looking for work for one year and have not been able to land anything. I had a $100k job before. I have reduced my overhead by 80%, so I don't need to make $100k but if I am going to compromise my time and flexibility I need to make at least $60k.

I don't have a support group where I live. I was uprooted from the West Coast and moved to the East Coast. I don't have anyone here, so it makes things that much more difficult.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sherri1997 (Jul 9, 2013)

Simcha said:


> I am going to try to cope without prescription drugs. I will try some vitamins or homeopathic solutions. I have been looking for work for one year and have not been able to land anything. I had a $100k job before. I have reduced my overhead by 80%, so I don't need to make $100k but if I am going to compromise my time and flexibility I need to make at least $60k.
> 
> I don't have a support group where I live. I was uprooted from the West Coast and moved to the East Coast. I don't have anyone here, so it makes things that much more difficult.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


THere are tons of DivorceCare Groups if you go to diveorcecare.com it should help you find some. I don't know where on the east coast you are, but I am on the east coast, in NC and there are so many support groups out here for the DivorceCare.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I have just concluded a divorce ending a 45 year marriage. I am living in the same city but away from friends and family. I have a totally new life and I am very happy. New location. New friends. My body overreacts to drugs so I went through the entire process without them. 

There IS life after divorce. And it's very good.


----------



## Laba (Nov 12, 2011)

Why dont you try vitamin B3 and other natural remedies. Drugs should be the last resort when everything else has failed.
here is a link to begin with; How to Take Niacin -Vitamin B3- for Depression and Anxiety

And if you would like to dive into it please, please watch the link below in my eyes it truly is an eye opener:
Making a Killing: The Untold Story of Psychotropic Drugging - Full Movie (Documentary) - YouTube

hope everything works out for you,


----------

